# Why?



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2007)

Wont my adult female psuedoempusa pinnapovis eat?

The dopy mantis hasnt ate in ages, uis ready for mating but i cant fatten her up as in shes scared of the smallest of crix!


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2007)

Try a different kind of food like a housefly or something.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, and also try giving it water. For some reason when my Miomantis were thirsty they would stop eating, possibly your does this too?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

go to the fishing tackel shop..get your self some pupae and get them started right away..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2007)

Thx, I`ll try giveing her a mist, why did she have to fast when im trying to fatten her up &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Thx, I`ll try giveing her a mist, why did she have to fast when im trying to fatten her up &lt;_&lt;


are they living with out a heat lamp?if so how they doing?i cant wait to have these one day..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2007)

Keep them as any bog standered mantis, real easy to keep, no heat lamp, thier ine at room temp, ang on i thought u had some?!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Keep them as any bog standered mantis, real easy to keep, no heat lamp, thier ine at room temp, ang on i thought u had some?!


He does have some, maybe he means he wants to breed them?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Keep them as any bog standered mantis, real easy to keep, no heat lamp, thier ine at room temp, ang on i thought u had some?!


WOO..where was my head last night..i could of sworn this thread was about the Idolomantis diabolicum..somone please slap me..im loosing it :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

mantida said:


> He does have some, maybe he means he wants to breed them?


i got mixed up thought this thread was about Idolomantis diabolicum..lol


----------

